# Adding Push Button Start - Help



## blackonblack (Feb 22, 2013)

I know some may think this is silly, but I am a little obsessed with Push Button Start and really wish my ECO had it. I found this to add the factory button and cover.

Front Start Switch Cover Assembly 1P for 08 09 10 11 12 Chevy Cruze | eBay

I know I can buy a relay and have the button work with the key and I may go that way but can anyone tell me what else I would need to do to eliminate the key? I don't care about passive entry, but I would like to not insert a key to free the steering column. I am not opposed to adding the other items to make it fully compatible with the keyless entry, bit not sure what modules would be required, where they are located, or if the wiring harness is different. Or is it a totally different BCM. Any help would be appreciated! Also, has anyone bought the switch/cover assembly.....if so, did it work out?


----------



## blackonblack (Feb 22, 2013)

Actually, this cover may not work - doesn't look like it fits with our knee airbags, anybody have the right part number for a 2013?


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Yea no cover for airbag portion. also for the switch you will most likely need ecu with key's paired unless they can reseed the system. smart key ecu, possible harness. 

off subject... i want that pocket!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Kudos to you, I hope you can figure out how to make it work. I really like the push button on mine, definitely convenient for an every day situation.

On another note, this reminds me- they changed the buttons at some point, and idk when. Mine is rectangular with no trim ring, but this one looks classy.

Actually, the newer round button looks a lot like the one in my favorite rat commercial.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The 2012 Cruze LTZ RS that I test drove in early February of last year built in jan of 2012 had the rectangle start button. But the 2012 Cruze LTZ RS that I order build date of 4/9/12 had the circle push button.


----------



## blackonblack (Feb 22, 2013)

Toyotech said:


> off subject... i want that pocket!


yes - that pocket looks nice and it would fit - there is like six inches between the cover and the fuse box.


----------



## blackonblack (Feb 22, 2013)

I found the US part for under the column and for the push to start button. Anybody have any more info on what else would be required??


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

Cars w/"smart key systems" (in Toyota parlance) or "Intelligent Key" (in Nissan parlanace) also have a bunch of antennas inside and outside to detect when the key's inside or outside. 

They need to know where the key is to either let you start/power on the car (w/foot on the brake) while inside or lock/unlock the car (when outside the car and touching the back of the door handle to unlock/pushing the lock button/ridges).

http://www.toyota.com/t3Portal/document/om/OM47613U/pdf/sec_01-03.pdf has some diagrams that show where the antennas are, for example.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

cwerdna said:


> Cars w/"smart key systems" (in Toyota parlance) or "Intelligent Key" (in Nissan parlanace) also have a bunch of antennas inside and outside to detect when the key's inside or outside.
> 
> They need to know where the key is to either let you start/power on the car (w/foot on the brake) while inside or lock/unlock the car (when outside the car and touching the back of the door handle to unlock/pushing the lock button/ridges)


**** skippy

break down of it off hand. oscillators on the drivers door, passenger door and trunk switches. oscillator for the front cabin area, rear floor and trunk. aka door handles and trunk handle. this send a signal to the (as toyota calls it) the certification ecu, or smart key ecu. from there the ping or signal is received by the main body ecu or bcm (body control module) a signal from the stop lamp switch allows the vehicle to start from the signal.

actual parts:
keys
trim with smart keys (including steering column covers)
door handles with harnesses
possible combinator meter
antenna's for oscillation (sometimes within the door or mirrors)
smart key ecu
body control ecu
dash harness
stop light switch

aka, cheaper to trade up to the options that you want. This would cost a lot and you may lose warranty on many items. Now even beyond this you would need to see if the main engine harness is the same and any other fuses/relay's would be needed.

the best bet is to go to your local dealership and pick up and pay to print out the wiring diagram's between the two vehicles.


----------



## blackonblack (Feb 22, 2013)

Great info - I assume the Cruze passive entry is similar. I can live without the passive entry, but would like to be able to start the car without using the key to unlock the column. Not sure if I will be able to do it. Does anyone have a diagram or list of all the components of the push to start and passive entry system in the Cruze? And why cant you get it on an ECO - too much weight in the wires??


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Advanced Keys - Products Give them a call

to make it look factory you may just need to trim panels. and replace the switch location with there switch


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm with you on this one brother. Love to have this on my Eco. Not sure of what's needed either. But let's try to gather as much info as possible. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blackonblack (Feb 22, 2013)

Toyotech said:


> Advanced Keys - Products Give them a call
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Looks like a nice system! Starts shipping today.


----------



## blackonblack (Feb 22, 2013)

Toyotech said:


> Advanced Keys - Products Give them a call
> 
> to make it look factory you may just need to trim panels. and replace the switch location with there switch


 Has anybody tried the PKE from Advanced Keys? Looks awesome, but I would like to get some feedback. I may go with the factory column cover and switch with the Advance Key Modules for PKE and Push Button Start.


----------

